# Update on Slumdog - How Does She Look?



## siphon (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's a few updated pictures of my red tegu Slumdog (unsexed). This is my first tegu, so just wanting to see how everyone thought she looked as far as body weight and such! She's taming down petty well, still a little thrashy but coming along. She has been eating sporadically, but I think it may be the winter weather that's settling down upon us. Is this normal?

Another question: since I have turned on my heat and everything gets ridiculously dry, I have noticed she has some stuck shed along her trunk. I have been soaking her three times a week for 15-20 minutes in the tub, but she won't let me manually loosen the shed off of her. Any tips? I have turned on my humidifier in the reptile room for the year.

Thanks for this awesome community!


----------



## N8bub (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty girl, has nice reds! Have you tried a wet warm towel? She'll crawl through it and will cling and grab onto the loose pieces. If kinda stuck perhaps some olive oil rubbed on the area.


----------



## siphon (Nov 14, 2014)

Great suggestions! I'll definitely try the towel trick and see if it can pull a few pieces off. There are a few pieces that are being stubborn. I hate how incredibly dry it gets here in the winter, the humidifier is a life saver.


----------



## sage (Nov 14, 2014)

You can also soak longer than 15-20 min you can soak for hours as long as the water doesn't get too cold


----------



## siphon (Dec 6, 2014)

Still having shed issues with Slumdog. I've been soaking her regularly, and it'll appear to have cleared up, and then the next morning when she's dried I'll see the shredded looking skin on her again. I took a close up of the skin. I've started picking pieces off (she's letting me handle her enough now that I'm able to pick at it while she's soaking and also scrub her with a brush.

What types of oil are safe for loosening stuck shed on tegus? All I have at the moment is tea tree oil, but I can pick up anything. Do you recommend commercial shed ease products?

She's kept on cypress mulch with a full water dish, and she has a closed hide. I spray her 3x daily, like I do everyone else in the winter. Just gets soooo freaking dry!

Thanks in advance for everyone's help.


----------



## N8bub (Dec 6, 2014)

No idea about tea tree oil? I bet that most anything safe for people should work. Start with olive oil since it's edible. If still an issue jump up to baby oil perhaps. No idea on commercial shed treatments. Just keep soaking and working at them with a soft toothbrush in the tub. Apply the oil immediately after the bath to help lock in the moisture from the soak. Hope that helps


----------



## Josh (Dec 9, 2014)

Lookin good! Thanks for the update!
Warm water soaks and a humid hide have worked wonders for me and my tegu's shed


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 27, 2014)

Very pretty. Where did you get her from?

I have found with my baby reds this year that the lighter ones are sensitive to light and UVB. I keep the basking spot no higher than 110-115 for those and make a humid hide.


----------



## marydd (Dec 27, 2014)

Tea tree oil is toxic to dogs! I would not use it on my gu with out research! Cocunut oil is amazing! I message it on my gu then let her soak in the bath for awhile. I have heard that people worry about leaving it on and them basking and getting burnt but I have not had any issues. But I do not leave alot on her. I use it on my beardy also. If there is a small stuck shed I would rub it on and leave it.


----------

